
Should we be concerned that Janet Napolitano doesn’t do email? - joewooglin
http://www.itworld.com/security/349932/should-we-be-concerned-janet-napolitano-doesn-t-do-email
======
jclos
As long as she acknowledges her disinterest for all things virtual and hires
competent advisers for that domain, what is the problem? She didn't say those
things were not important, only that she doesn't like this mode of
communication.

